# Need sprocket bearing set for Murray



## Rivnut (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm fixing up my wife's old AMC Caravan (built by Murray) middleweight bicycle.  When I took the crank out of the frame, I found a couple of ball bearings lying in the old grease in the frame; they'll fit back in but I'm afraid they'll fall out again.  After cleaning up the good one, I found 'TIMKEN 66 Made in USA' stamped on the case.  Where can I find at least one, if not two of these?  You can reply here or send a PM.

Thanks in advance,

Ed


----------



## rhenning (Dec 10, 2012)

Almost any bike shop that has been in business for more than 10 years should be able to sell you the correct bearing if you bring the old one with you.  Roger


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 10, 2012)

Roger,

That makes sense.  But I did my substitute teaching schitck today and showed the same video four times; lots of computer search time today.  I found them a couple of places on line that sell and ship them cheaper than I can buy gas to cruise the bike shops.  I just need to take some measurements to make sure. Thanks,

Ed


----------

